# Advice please long protocol



## monty moo (May 1, 2013)

Hi girls am hoping someone can help me figure out whether my next ivf will happen before the clinic shuts over christmas! I was told my long protocol ivf (my last one  bfn was short protocol) would take 6 wks and i would start in november. My period is due Nov28th and im told the hospital closes over christmas/ new year. Confused as to when i would begin nasal spray and if my embryo transfer would b b4 clinic closes!  Anyone with advice or info I would really appreciate it x thanks dont know where else I could post this x


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Monty,

When I did the long protocol I started on day 21 of my cycle with the buserelin (I did injections) and had my scan after af had come (about 2 weeks later). I think you need to speak with your clinic as either they will start you on day 21 after your October period or you are likely to wait until after Christmas. 

I had the same thing last year, I had to start before a certain date in Nov (can't remember exactly what it was) or they would postpone until after Christmas.  If you aren't down regulated by the time they need you to be they will just start you again in January.

Hope it's helpful but pm me if you want more details and I'll try and dig out my dates.

Take care and good luck,
M
X


----------



## monty moo (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Moncris 
Thanks for replying x

Hating not knowing dates but I reckon I might squeeze treatment in b4 christmas so long as oct period arrives on time am hoping so just want to get on with it all. i think Im doing nasal spray b4 injections but thought it might b 3 wks of spray. Guess I will have to wait til letter arrives or chase clinic in October. How are you what a rollercoaster you have been on so sorry to hear of m/c are you cycling again? X


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Monty,

Not knowing dates is so difficult as it feels like you are even less in control.  Good luck and I hope you get some answers from the clinic.  

We are waiting for our notes so we can go private so all is quiet at the moment.  A little frustrating but at the same time, it feels ok to have a short break before we start again.

Take care of yourself and good luck,
Mon
X


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

if you are going to be on the pill before you start stimming, you can take the pill for more than three weeks. This means that you can coincide your cycle to right after the holiday. You start puffing maybe a week before you period. But you need to get those dates from your RE. This is what I did in the summer when the lab was closed for a month (university hospital). I did the pill in June took a wk to bleed started the pill up again in July and maybe took the pill for four weeks. I started the nasal spray in the third week. My period was due to arrive the day the clinic opened up from holiday. There are ways to manipulate your cycle. Ah the unnaturalness of the process


----------

